# A hint of vanilla flavor?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

On this side of the continent, I would say Sumac.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Hmm, never seen sumac here, but there is a native variety.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

The propolis in my hives tend to have a vanilla and cinnamon flavor. I have no idea if that is typical, as I have never tasted propolis from any other source. 

I wonder if there is a connection with the vanilla? There are cottonwoods that I think the bees forage for both nectar and resin.


----------

